# THE 25th ANNUAL CHICAGO AREA BICYCLE SWAP MEET   SUNDAY MAY 22, 2011.



## WES PINCHOT (May 9, 2011)

THE 25th ANNUAL CHICAGO AREA BICYCLE SWAP MEET 

SUNDAY MAY 22, 2011.

7:00 AM - 1:00PM

OAK FOREST PARK DISTRICT

15601 S. CENTRAL AVENUE

OAK FOREST, ILLINOIS 60452 (SOUTHWEST SUBURB OF CHICAGO)

2 ADJOINING CAR SPACES $20. NO RESERVATIONS, FIRST COME BASIS.

FULL HOUSE LAST YEAR

FURTHER INFO CALL:  ED BOROS 708 326 3099


----------

